# physio Control Lifepak 5



## Fbarba123 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've seen some of these for cheap online...

Would it be a good idea to pick one of these up to keep handy? and practice with?

For the price, I don't think I can refuse.. unless there is something I should know about them?


----------



## Smash (Jul 15, 2010)

Aside from being 25 years old and the weight of a small car, they are great.  Well, great 25 years ago.  What exactly are you practicing that you can't with your normal set up?  Unless by 'practice' you mean 'keep in my POV just in case', in which case, I can't help you.  Possibly no-one can.  Just take the lights and the bumper stickers off, unplug the scanner and sit quietly in the dark.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 15, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> Would it be a good idea to pick one of these up to keep handy? and practice with?


I am trying not to judge, but please tell me you do not want this for your personal vehicle or to have off duty with a jump kit?
Also why would an EMT-B need one of these handy?


----------



## fast65 (Jul 15, 2010)

schulz said:


> I am trying not to judge, but please tell me you do not want this for your personal vehicle or to have off duty with a jump kit?
> *Also why would an EMT-B need one of these handy?*



I was thinking the same thing, care to elaborate OP?


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 15, 2010)

I work for a BLS rig, but none of our rigs have any monitors.

I would want this more for my person use. I've never used a monitor, and I though this would be good to help me get comfortable with using one. I would by no means keep this in my car, or ever attempt to use it on anyone other than myself or friends. 

This would be more for learning purposes for me and my fellow emt friends. Looking to go to medic school and having a Monitor to actually practice with would be neat and beneficial I think. 

Opinions?

Like I said before, I would not use this in my POV. I have no gear in my car, and don't consider myself a Whacker. Thanks!


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 15, 2010)

Dont try to use that thing man itll probably drain your battery and you will have to have somebody come jumpstart you as opposed to you jumpstarting somebody .... with your Lifepak 5

At least get a Lifepak 10


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 15, 2010)

I would not buy one, not even as a fun novelty. But thats just me.


----------



## Aidey (Jul 15, 2010)

When you are in a position where you need to use a monitor, you will be trained in how to use a monitor. Until then, don't worry about it.


----------



## firetender (Jul 15, 2010)

LifePak 5's are the real thing...that means they'll deliver 400 Joules. I've seen them jump start hearts and jump stop hearts. A LifePak 5 is a deadly weapon if used improperly or inappropriately.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah firetender knows, I was born in 82 when he was working EMS


----------



## mcdonl (Jul 15, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> I work for a BLS rig, but none of our rigs have any monitors.



That's right. It is because we do not use monitors as BLS providers so all it would do is make your ability to take vitals diminish over time. 

When the time comes that you either a) go on to medic/intermediate school, or b) get on an ALS rig you will find that other than learning what the monitor is telling you, a one hour session will tell you everything you need to know about the operations of the monitor.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 15, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> That's right. It is because we do not use monitors as BLS providers so all it would do is make your ability to take vitals diminish over time.



Not to be difficult here, but this is just general info. 

In WA basics can do 3 leads, and my county MPD is thinking about giving at least intermediates and possibly basics diagnostic 12 lead capability. My county and state may be unique though. I dunno for sure. WA allowes the various counties so much leeway in making specific protocols, it's not even funny.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for all the input guys, I think at the moment i'll save my money and time, and focus on what i'm currently doing!


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 15, 2010)

"I would want this more for my person use. I've never used a monitor, and I though this would be good to help me get comfortable with using one. I would by no means keep this in my car, or ever attempt to use it on anyone other than myself or friends."

Scary, very scary. What exactly do you and your friends intend to do? As noted this thing may kill you.  If you really feel the need to throw money away though I'll give you my address.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've come to the conclusion that i shouldn't own one, and looking back it was pretty foolish.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 15, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that i shouldn't own one, and looking back it was pretty foolish.


Meaning no money will be coming way?:sad:


----------



## firetender (Jul 15, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that i shouldn't own one, and looking back it was pretty foolish.




_Foolish_? Not in the least. You came here to learn, offered to put yourself on the chopping block, got your input and made a decision that (no kidding) could actually save someone(s) lots of damage.

In Hawaiian, it's akamai which means pretty smart, you used us rightly and I thank you!


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 15, 2010)

If your true goal was to become more familiar with a monitor and you could get hold of a current monitor for cheap, then cool! The problem is that LP5s are completely different from the LP12s and 15s that systems carry today. If might give you an idea of what a monitor does, but it isn't going to help you become familiar with current monitors. The Zoll and Philips monitors are also very similar to the current lifepaks.


----------



## Fbarba123 (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the input, as always I appreciate everything anyone has to say...!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

*One word of advice:*

"Jiffypop"!
Wonder what one would do to a small pond with fish in it?
...or earthwork hunting? (Might need eye protection on that last one. ZING!).

You would be lucky just to find batteries for it anymore.


or gophers...yeah....


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 16, 2010)

MrBrown said:


> Dont try to use that thing man itll probably drain your battery and you will have to have somebody come jumpstart you as opposed to you jumpstarting somebody .... with your Lifepak 5
> 
> At least get a Lifepak 10









[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiqSxJTFGNg[/youtube]


----------



## CAOX3 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fbarba123 said:


> I've seen some of these for cheap online...
> 
> Would it be a good idea to pick one of these up to keep handy? and practice with?
> 
> For the price, I don't think I can refuse.. unless there is something I should know about them?



I loved the lifepack 5, my partner not so much since he was the one who had to lug it up and down the stairs.

Im going with majority here.  Some things are just best left in the Smithsonian


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2010)

If I am going to lug around a very large heavy thing, I would rather it be a Thomas Pack.  Pretty sure an AED can fit in there nicely


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

*Defib burned out the elecronic ignition.*

Done that....but not with a Lifepak 5. It was the "bomb" when I was on the street.


----------



## firetender (Jul 16, 2010)

*You Guys Are Killing Me!!!!*



CAOX3 said:


> I loved the lifepack 5, my partner not so much since he was the one who had to lug it up and down the stairs.
> 
> Im going with majority here.  Some things are just best left in the Smithsonian



Every time I check in with this thread I crack up.

_*The Lifepack 5 revolutionized the *_*ease *_*of delivery of paramedic services exponentially!*_

I trained with the first Lifepak (about 40 lbs.) and worked with 2's and 3's until the early 1980's, depending on the station. The 3 was more than 30 lbs.! The APCOR "Orange Box" radio weighed in at about 15 lbs. 

If you think that did not complicate things, consider that part of your judgment with every call had to include the decision to lug it in or not along with, the radio, a drug box, and a respiratory box holding a "D" cylinder of O2! Two medics, four full hands.

_(No kidding, thinking back, we REALLY DID! lug all that crap into MOST medical calls!! That was how it was done, we literally brought the ER to the patient! Wasn't that what the paramedic program was about?)_ 

If something went sour, you had to run out to the rig and run back with it, tiring yourself in the process. You had the Patient Man, the Driver, and "Hey Buddy, could you do me a favor and grab that?" Guy.

Every aspect of the device's design was clumsy; who knew back then? But I swear to God, if it wasn't like God Itself to us, it came a close second! You could actually get called to a "Man Down" arrive quickly, lug your contraption, hook up a dead man, Zap! him and he takes in a breath and a minute later opens his eyes!
*YOU could do that!* *They were BARELY doing that in small hospital ERs!*

For most of you, it has always been done that way. 

So when the Lifepak 5 came out...whatzit weigh? 6, 7 lbs.? it was our little manageable six-shooter whereas before we were fighting with a Gatling Gun!

I guess I really am that f'ing old!


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 16, 2010)

*The "Five" was like DC-3's, P38 can operners and vintage Victorinox knives...*

"Got it right".
B)


----------



## MrBrown (Jul 16, 2010)

If memory serves the Auckland mobile life support unit project in 1972 used some beheamouth contraption that weighed 40-50kg as thier defib.

We had the LP5 up until the early 90s when it was replaced by the LP10.  Oh how I loved the LP10, we still have one or two spares lurking around somewhere.

Now as our LP12a reach the end of thier useful life they are being replaced by the Phillips MRx.


----------



## citizensoldierny (Jul 17, 2010)

Fbarba123,
As my sarcasm probably hasn't helped you much in  your quest for knowledge I figured I'd make amends. I found both of the sites below beneficial while I was doing cardiology. 

http://www.skillstat.com/ECG_Sim_demo.html

http://www.gwc.maricopa.edu/class/bio202/cyberheart/ekgqzr.htm


----------

